# Hello My Friends!!!



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I just wanted to say how great the place looks! Much different than I remmeber but yet very much the same...LOTS of new names but I am overjoyed seeing many familiar names still posting...
Well things have changed for me and the short and sweet story is that I am no longer working in cable TV...I injured my shoulder and have been on workmans comp the past year +...Got another job...Not nearly as lucritive as cable was but it is still a kind of cool job...Now I work for an amusment park in the technical services department...Going to work in the electrical department here shortly for the winter...Considered a seasonal employee, I am not full time so pay is not where it needs to be...Things are VERY VERY tight here as I am sure many of you must be tightening your belts lately seeing what the economy is doing lately...

Anywho that is the short version but should pretty well explain the overall situation...It is nice to come here...I still miss my layout and am asked about it (if I bring it up  ) alot...A guy I work with is into trains...mainly 'O' but also a 'G' setup under the 'O' setup...I am working on getting him to go outside...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Splicer, great to see you back old buddy. Sorry things are a bit hard for you right now. But take care and hopefully things will improve for you.
Rod


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Splicer! Been a long time. I hope your situtation stabilizes soon for you. That kind of stress is not fun, believe me I know!


Raymond


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! Welcome back Splicer. Still tying electric lines together in knots I presume?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Splicer,
It's good to see you back on the forums. I hope things get better job wise...
JimC.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Splicer, ya ol' scutter!! Nice to see your type!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Splicer!! I was just asking someone the other day "I wonder what happened to some of the guys who used to post on MLS?" It's sure good to see you back!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya, Mark!! 
Still kickin', eh??


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark....so Splicer is dead....and Carney is alive...right? Welcome back....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Mark .. Glad you came in... I found some of these photos in my flies. You remember these?? 

Oh..guess the kids are a little grown up by now... 
*




























*Yup....You still can always run trains this way.. It was fun giving you a bad time on your batt. car.. " the flat car in the middle of the two Eng's. " But it worked.. Got any more photo?? Like everyone said...Welcome back old friend. Noel *


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

Looked at your PVC roadbed. How far into the ground did you sink the 3 inch pipe? 

Andre`


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ya, Mark..... Another "old" face surfaces.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good to see you back on line Mark!!!


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Buckeye Buddy good to here from you when I get back to frozen north I will post some picts to bring back old memories. 

Chillicharie


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mark! Welcome back from yet another Buckeye! 
Good to hear from you! 

Matt


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW!!! A nicer reception I could not imagine!!!  I will slowly be posting more often I hope and ease back into the swing of things...Just wonderful to see/hear from my friends again I can't sy enough!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Its good to see you posting again Splicer . 
Train bug bite never heals completely .


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mark - welcome back! 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

holy moly !!!!


is this really the old splicer-meister ???



where have you been buddy ? haven't seen you for years. we used to have some ... uh.... interesting discussions in the past ...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Splicer;

Good to see you on these boards again. I don't post as much as I used to, since the anal-retentive IT department where I work says "Das ist Verboten!"

No layout for me at the present either. There will be some track under our Christmas tree - If we ever get it decorated, that is.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, hello there... 

I haven't been posting much for a while, either. 

I was a bit busy for most of the past year preparing for an extended business trip, which I've been on for the past two months and have another four to go. 

I'm actually working on the beginnings of a Z scale layout while I'm here - it's all that I had room for.


----------

